

Kiscover, built with expressjs - derekang
http://www.kiscover.com

======
derekang
Experimenting with expressjs ... and built Kiscover, a video discovery
platform leveraging on youtube api.

Kiscover = Video discovery + Pinterest.

Feedbacks folks.

~~~
pedalpete
Why the sign-in wall?

you'll find many people (myself included) won't give you their info just so
they can see the basics of your app.

